# FR: I would see him from time to time



## bakhoor60

Hi, Im trying to say, "i would see him from time in the coming years..." I have no idea what tense to use!

Je le..voir des temps en temps dans les a*nnées...* help. Can't wrap my head around this one!

Merci mil fois!


----------



## OLN

Narrative ?
_passé antéreur_ ?

Je serais amené à le voir .... dans les années à venir.
J'allais être amené à le voir ...


----------



## topoebe

It's not 100% clear what you want you want to say...can you give some context?


----------



## knt402

base on my understanding, i think you can just say

"I will see him many times in the coming year."

because "...see him from time to time in the coming year." seems like you plan to meet him more than one time in the future. 

I think the usage of WILL is proper for future tense.

"...In the coming year"  

a clue to an action occur/happen in the future.


----------



## Mauricet

Si ce n'est pas un récit (où les 'coming years' sont passées, comme supposé par OLN), ça peut être simplement _Je le verrais de temps en temps dans les années à venir_. Le contexte manque ...


----------



## janpol

"je le verrais de temps à autre au cours des années qui viennent..." difficile de ne pas "entendre" là un futur.
Je pense à une solution : il se pourrait que je le voie/que je sois amené à le voir...


----------



## OLN

janpol said:


> "je le verrais de temps à autre au cours des années qui viennent..." difficile de ne pas "entendre" là un futur.
> Je pense à une solution : il se pourrait que je le voie/que je sois amené à le voir...


La différence avec _verrai_ est claire à l'écrit, mais c'est vrai qu'à l'oreille on entend un futur dans cette phrase qui dit plus loin «dans les années à venir».


> "i would see him from time in the coming years..."


bakhoor60 n'a toujours pas précisé le contexte, ni ce que veulent dire les points de suspension.
La traduction en dépend. Le sens est peut-être _I promised I would..._ ou _I would se him... *if*..._


----------



## bakhoor60

Merci everyone! Je vais essayer a utiliser: je le verrais de temps en temps dans les années à venir..because it seems simple and to the point. I hope it communicates the idea properly in regards to tense. I am referring to someone in the past tense in narration as in 'I would speak to him from time when I saw him'...I have no idea what tense this is!!! Merci encore!

Ok, it's the past anterior tense that I'm trying to use! Is the phrase that I selected right for that tense?


----------



## jann

Imagine you are writing about your distant childhood, about someone who you met, and who you saw again several times over the years.  All of this is in the past.  If this more or less fits your situation...

--> I would see him from time to time in the coming years.
_Je le verrais de temps en temps dans les années à venir.

_From the perspective of that particular moment, the "coming years" were still in the future.  But as you talk about it all now, everything is in the past. In both French and English, we use the present conditional conjugation (I would see / _je verrais_) in order to talk about "the future in the past." 

There is no passée antérieur here (it's a literary tense not used in everyday speech!)... and there isn't even a _futur antérieur_ (that's "I will have seen him", _je l'aurai vu_).

Does this help?


----------



## Mauricet

jann said:


> Imagine you are writing about your distant childhood, about someone who you met, and who you saw again several times over the years.  All of this is in the past.  If this more or less fits your situation...
> 
> --> I would see him from time to time in the coming years.
> _Je le verrais de temps en temps dans les années à venir._


C'était ma proposition, mais pas pour cette situation. Si tout est dans le passé, je crois qu'on dirait plutôt _J'allais le voir de temps en temps dans les années suivantes_. 





> From the perspective of that particular moment, the "coming years" were still in the future.  But as you talk about it all now, everything is in the past. In both French and English, we use the present conditional conjugation (I would see / _je verrais_) in order to talk about "the future in the past."


En développant pour éviter le double sens de _aller_ : _Il allait y avoir des années au cours desquelles je le verrais de temps en temps_.


----------



## La_Paloma

Je le verrais de temps en temps...


----------



## quinoa

This "je le verrais" (conditional)seems strange to me, it should be "je le verrai" (future) with a plan for the futureIf you turn it to another person, would you say :"Il le verra" or "il le verrait". I think it's the first one, so the future.
"il le verrait" must depend on a condition.
He _would see_ him if he _had_ time.


----------



## tilt

Mauricet said:


> Si tout est dans le passé, je crois qu'on dirait plutôt _J'allais le voir de temps en temps dans les années suivantes_.


J'utiliserais même _devoir_ plutôt qu'_aller_, ici, puisque la phrase rapporte des faits établis.
Et comme il s'agit de voir plusieurs fois une personne déjà rencontrée au départ, j'aurais aussi tendance à préférer _revoir_ à _voir_.

_Je devais le revoir de temps en temps, dans les années suivantes._


----------



## Mauricet

tilt said:


> J'utiliserais même _devoir_ plutôt qu'_aller_, ici, puisque la phrase rapporte des faits établis.
> Et comme il s'agit de voir plusieurs fois une personne déjà rencontrée au départ, j'aurais aussi tendance à préférer _revoir_ à _voir_.
> 
> _Je devais le revoir de temps en temps, dans les années suivantes._


Avantage supplémentaire de _devoir_ : la confusion possible entre _aller_ auxiliaire marquant un futur, et _aller_ au sens de 'se déplacer pour'. Mais s'agissant de futur relatif dans le passé, je pense que _aller_ convient pour rapporter des faits établis. On en trouve des exemples par google avec "allaient par la suite", dans des récits historiques.


----------



## tilt

Mauricet said:


> Avantage supplémentaire de _devoir_ : la confusion possible entre _aller_ auxiliaire marquant un futur, et _aller_ au sens de 'se déplacer pour'. Mais s'agissant de futur relatif dans le passé, je pense que _aller_ convient pour rapporter des faits établis. On en trouve des exemples par google avec "allaient par la suite", dans des récits historiques.


Oui, en fait, _devoir _et _aller _sont tous les deux possible, c'est vrai. Que les faits soient établi n'y change rien.
Je pense n'avoir pas vraiment compris, sur le moment, pourquoi je préférais le premier. Comme tu le dis, c'est sans doute parce que dans cette phrase, le second est suceptible d'être mal interprété.


----------



## bakhoor60

Merci à tous pour m'aider mais je suis perdu!! Je pense que vais dire 'je le vois de temps en temps' even though I'm describing something in the past. I think I can do this also!


----------



## tilt

bakhoor60 said:


> Merci à tous pour m'aider mais je suis perdu!! Je pense que vais dire 'je le vois de temps en temps' even though I'm describing something in the past. I think I can do this also!


If you mean that after a specific moment in the past, you happened to see few times in the following years, then _Je devais le (re)voir de temps en temps les années suivantes _would fit.

_Je le vois de temps en temps_ means you still see him occasionally.


----------



## bakhoor60

Ah bon, Je pense que je comprends la difference. La grammaire, BOF! Merci beacoup! J'apprécie votre aide!


----------



## Mauricet

tilt said:


> If you mean that after a specific moment in the past, you happened to see few times in the following years, then _Je devais le (re)voir de temps en temps les années suivantes _would fit.


Cet emploi est répertorié dans CNRTL, 'devoir', II B 1 a (voir aussi le b , juste après, et la remarque 1 , pour la nuance avec _aller_). Je suppose que des non-francophones peuvent être déroutés par ce sens temporel de _devoir_ ...


----------

